# Duke (puppy and grown)



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

WOW - He is gorgeous!!! They do grow fast!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duke is such a handsome boy, he was an adorable pup. All the pictures are great-love them. So hard to pick a favorite, they're all fantastic.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Such wonderful photos of Duke! Cute and then handsome!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Those are such wonderful photos! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I never saw a golden put his head under the water!!! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh wow what great pictures! I'm trying to guess what state you are in (no luck!)

I LOVE the picture of him putting his head under the water...does he still do it?

What a trooper! Lucky, fun dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

What a LOOKER.... OMG he was such a CUTE puppy!


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

Angelina said:


> Oh wow what great pictures! I'm trying to guess what state you are in (no luck!)
> 
> I LOVE the picture of him putting his head under the water...does he still do it?


The pictures of Duke, with water and rocks, are from the Ozarks of Missouri (specifically the St. Francis Mountains) where we own land. Duke lives in Tennessee.

Yes, he still puts his head underwater. He has fetched rocks off the bottom since he was little. He will keep his head under until he finds a rock or runs out of air.

There is a little more about Duke, but mainly about one of the goldens we had, before we got Duke, in the Rainbow Bridge section. It's the story of Luke, our first Golden.


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

I appreciate the kind words about the photos and about Duke. As we say in the south, "He's a mess." (That is meant as a compliment down south.)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

What wonderful pictures of Duke! Glad you said where they were taken.
I am so very about your Luke. I love what you wrote for Luke in the Rainbow Bridge section!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

He's a fantastic mess!! I can't decide on a favorite but really like the puppy running in air and resting his head on the rock. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

I've never tried posting a video before, so bear with me if this does not work. This is the first time Duke ever experienced water.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Sweet young pup grows into majestic young man! Beautiful boy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wonderful pics of cute AND handsome Duke! Thanks for posting!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AlanP said:


> I appreciate the kind words about the photos and about Duke. As we say in the south, "He's a mess." (That is meant as a compliment down south.)


Yes, being a "mess" is a good thing!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Duke, you are living the life! Such a handsome boy.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Loved the pics of Duke!! I have never heard that saying before, "He's a mess". I like it!!


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

great pictures! How old was Duke in the first and second pictures?


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> great pictures! How old was Duke in the first and second pictures?


I know he was eight weeks old in the first picture. In the second, he may have been nine weeks old.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I LOVE Luke.....what a gorgeous hunk of dog!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Such a cute puppy he was and such a handsome boy he turned into!!

The last photo of him in the snow is gorgeous.

Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I learnt something new. Duke is a mess.
Nice photos, gorgeous dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great shots of your guy and his big adventures. He looks like he has had a lot of them in his short life so far. Here's to many, many more.


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Love the photos thanks for sharing


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

It certainly looks like he's had some adventures  I love the photo of him virtually all submerged in the water, so funny


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

I put more Duke pictures on a new thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your pics*

Your pictures are just incredible!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

He is a handsome boy and beautiful pictures


----------



## AlanP (Oct 4, 2011)

rik said:


> He is a handsome boy and beautiful pictures


Thank you, Rik. Having admired your photographic skills, I take that as a great compliment.


----------

